# Baked Salmon Steaks with Apricot Horseradish Sauce



## Bangbang (Aug 23, 2004)

BAKED SALMON STEAKS WITH APRICOT-HORSERADISH SAUCE 
Serves 6 

1/4 cup apricot jam
2 teaspoons prepared horseradish
1 teaspoon white vinegar
4-8-ounce salmon steaks
4 sprigs fresh parsley

PREPARATION
Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 
In a small bowl, combine the apricot jam, horseradish, and vinegar. 
Rinse salmon steaks under cold water and pat dry. Lay steaks on a lightly oiled baking pan. Spoon the sauce evenly over tops of steaks. 
Bake the salmon steaks for ten minutes. Remove center bone to test for doneness. 
PRESENTATION
Skin and bone the salmon steaks. Place each steak in the center of warm plates.


----------

